# Moving to US - Pro golfer



## Alextheone (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm just looking for some advice and thought this would be the best place to ask! 

I'm a fully qualified PGA pro golfer and coach. I'm in my mid 20's and I'd like to move to the US. In simple terms, what are the chances of someone like me getting in? 

I'm not in any rush, so I'd be happy for the process to take 3-4 years.

Any advice very welcome!

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you someone of "extraordinary ability" , "superior skills" etc because there are visas which cover this O-1 and P-1. You need to be world class in these categories however.


There are also visa which allow you to remain the US while competing in competitions. You cannot take a salary (only prize money) and this does not allow permanent residency.

If you are looking to move to the US permanently with a job then you need to start looking for vacancies with the hundreds of golf clubs in the US and hope you find an employer who would be willing to go to the time and expense of sponsoring you for a work visa.

The better you are at the sport the more likely you are to obtain a visa to suit.

Try a search for "US visa for Pro Golfer". Plenty of info comes up.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The P1 visa is a nonimmigrant visa which enables non-US citizens or non US permanent residents who are professional athletes, artists and entertainers to enter into the United States for a specific competition or performance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not want to rain on your parade but young qualified PGA golfers and coaches are nothing unusual in the US. Plus - there is a difference between qualified and successfull. Where do you see the difference between you and a US competitor for a job?


----------



## Alextheone (Mar 28, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Are you someone of "extraordinary ability" , "superior skills" etc because there are visas which cover this O-1 and P-1. You need to be world class in these categories however.
> 
> 
> There are also visa which allow you to remain the US while competing in competitions. You cannot take a salary (only prize money) and this does not allow permanent residency.
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I'm pretty good and getting better. The thing with golf is you don't peak untill early to mid 30's. So I know I'll get better. It's a game where players often explode onto another level or two. That doesn't always happen though!

My long term dream would be to compete on the PGA tour but realistically I could struggle at that world class level.

My main realistic ambitions involve working at a top level golf resort/club. Coaching and playing in smaller competitions.

I am looking at finding a golf club and asking them to sponsor me. The US has more golf clubs than any other country in the world so I'm hopeful.

I'll try the advice you gave me re: searching


----------



## Alextheone (Mar 28, 2011)

twostep said:


> I do not want to rain on your parade but young qualified PGA golfers and coaches are nothing unusual in the US. Plus - there is a difference between qualified and successfull. Where do you see the difference between you and a US competitor for a job?


I understand where you're coming from and agree with that. Theres plenty of competition here in the UK aswell. 

The difference between me and a US competitor? Hard to say without seeing the quality of opposition.

I've got plenty of strengths and a club may value having somone from a different background that could offer a different experience. I've got some contacts too that may swing it, or make me more attractive to a club.

Then again they may not 

I'm just making tentative enquires about how easy it is and what route I'd have to go down. 

Cheers for the reply.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

One of the first places to start might be with the Professional Golfers Career College in Temecula, California. Professional Golfers Career College - (800) 877-4380 I had some loose connections with the school many years ago and they have many international students. They can possibly advise you better on your particular situation. One other place to source some information might be with the larger corporations such as Club Corp, Troon, or IMG. Those companies might be able to get you in and place Americans in the UK on some exchange possibly.

Overall I think you might find better opportunities and easier access in places where they don't have as many golfers and I'm thinking Eastern Europe.

Best wishes.


----------



## Alextheone (Mar 28, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> One of the first places to start might be with the Professional Golfers Career College in Temecula, California. I had some loose connections with the school many years ago and they have many international students. They can possibly advise you better on your particular situation. One other place to source some information might be with the larger corporations such as Club Corp, Troon, or IMG. Those companies might be able to get you in and place Americans in the UK on some exchange possibly.
> 
> Overall I think you might find better opportunities and easier access in places where they don't have as many golfers and I'm thinking Eastern Europe.
> 
> Best wishes.


I was thinking about doing a golf program, as it would give me 18 months of living in the US, improve my game and I'd see how I found it. The only downside would be the cost. The Degree in Professional Golf Management from the site you kindly linked would set me back £25,000 including fees, living expenses etc. I'd do it in a flash if that would secure me a job afterwards in the US though. 

Re: Easteren Europe. I live in a really nice part of England and wouldn't move anywhere except the US or maybe Australia!

Thanks for the link to the site, it's been really helpful and I'm going to email them for more info :nod:


----------



## golfer.thornton (Jan 5, 2014)

Alextheone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just looking for some advice and thought this would be the best place to ask!
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,

I am in a similar position to yourself at the time of this post. Recently Qualified PGA Pro (UK) looking to make the move over to the States to work in golf and play in smaller tournaments. I wondered if you ever made any progress and have any advise for someone trying to do the same?

Regards,
Josh Thornton


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

golfer.thornton said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I am in a similar position to yourself at the time of this post. Recently Qualified PGA Pro (UK) looking to make the move over to the States to work in golf and play in smaller tournaments. I wondered if you ever made any progress and have any advise for someone trying to do the same?
> 
> ...


get a job offer


----------



## golfer.thornton (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Davis. Yes, I am working on that!


----------

